# How to annoy dogs !



## beachcaster (12 Nov 2009)

I have been cycling along a local trail all summer...mixed use with pedestrians and a lot of dogs off the lead. Most of the mutts ignore me .

Over the last couple of weeks however I have been wearing a bright fleuro yellow top.........as its windproof and waterproof.

This seems to really get the dogs going.......I have been chased...... and growled at by loads of dogs while wearing this .

Last week I was riding down a lane when I heard a deep growl and alarge black dog came flying over a fence at shoulder height and just missed me . Landing the other side of the bike !

What amuses me is all of this aggression is normally acompanied by a useless owner shouting...."NO NO NO Barney !!!" ( or whatever )
and the dog taking no notice what so ever.

Anyway I was thrilled to out accelerate a nasty blighter this morning
who was having a go at my feet as I rode.

I dont know if this yellow is getting them all riled up or what?

Any ideas.....or solutions??

barry


----------



## Norm (12 Nov 2009)

Sturdy boots.


----------



## 4F (12 Nov 2009)

Frame pump or D lock


----------



## Speck (12 Nov 2009)

Turn your jacket inside out


----------



## belairman (12 Nov 2009)

Funny how, although animals are supposed to be colour-blind, they are definitely attracted more to yellow ... I suppose because it is brighter


----------



## Jane Smart (12 Nov 2009)

Some dogs and owners can be funny at times too, just ask Satans Budgie


----------



## RedBike (12 Nov 2009)

I don't know why but dogs do seem to act aggresively to Hiz Viz clothing.


----------



## RedBike (12 Nov 2009)

Many years ago when I had a paper round I used to have to deliver to this farm. If I walked into the yard with the paper bag on my shoulder the dogs would instantly go for me. However, if I walked in with just the newspaper they wouldn't even bark.


----------



## beachcaster (12 Nov 2009)

Good to see its not just me then 

I am interested that others have had similar experiences

barry


----------



## Spinney (12 Nov 2009)

I was jogging (not cycling) on the Downs in Bristol the other day, wearing my nice bright glowing yellow jacket, and this mutt got away from its owner and started barking and snapping around me. The woman said it was my jacket. I pointed out that they weren't that unusual, which she accepted and was apologetic.

(Having been nipped once by a passing dog while on a public footpath - I'd done nothing to annoy it - I tend to be a bit wary of dogs getting excited. I also find that the ones that jump up and put their paws on my legs can leave marks on the skin through jogging trousers if their claws are long. And of course these are usually the ones 'just having fun'.... grrr!)


----------



## Funk-Meister (12 Nov 2009)

Uzi 9 mm. Very satisfying. Or how about the smell of napalm in the morning?


----------



## Spinney (12 Nov 2009)

I thought about getting one of those dog-whistle thingies once, but on reading up on it a bit it seems that different dogs have different hearing ranges, so one whistle might not annoy them all sufficiently.


----------



## Woz! (12 Nov 2009)

Spinney said:


> I thought about getting one of those dog-whistle thingies once, but on reading up on it a bit it seems that different dogs have different hearing ranges, so one whistle might not annoy them all sufficiently.



It's also going to depend on how the dog's been trained to respond to the whistle! They're not loud enough to incapacitate the animal, and they might just wind it up even more.


----------



## Speck (12 Nov 2009)

You need one of these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...=aps&hvadid=4430590953&ref=pd_sl_7kmkwjosk9_e


----------



## snorri (12 Nov 2009)

I was cycling along a single track road today in my hi viz jacket and saw ahead of me a woman at the side of the road and three dogs running around in random circles. The woman called the dogs and the three of them rushed over and sat down around her. I was seriously shocked, but said thank you and smiled as I cycled past.
It is good to meet a responsible dog owner.


----------



## beachcaster (12 Nov 2009)

snorri said:


> I was cycling along a single track road today in my hi viz jacket and saw ahead of me a woman at the side of the road and three dogs running around in random circles. The woman called the dogs and the three of them rushed over and sat down around her. I was seriously shocked, but said thank you and smiled as I cycled past.
> It is good to meet a responsible dog owner.



What amazes me is how little control the dog owners have over their dogs after fido has decided to attack you.......

They stand there screaming...........as the darling little pooch ( who would never hurt a fly) is doing its best to sink its teeth into your leg

But my favourite trick is the dog owner who does the right thing and picks up fido's pointed turds and puts them in a plastic bag..................THEN leaves the plastic bag by the side of the track !!!!!

I do think some dog owners should be put down !


----------



## Spinney (12 Nov 2009)

Speck said:


> You need one of these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...=aps&hvadid=4430590953&ref=pd_sl_7kmkwjosk9_e



Might just try one of those...

(hope they work better than the supposedly-endorsed-by-the-RSPCA cat scarer that I put in my garden, that appeared to have no effect whatsoever on next door's cat!)


----------



## slowmotion (12 Nov 2009)

Military helicopters use metal chaff to confuse incoming hostile missiles.

You simply need to keep a supply of cats in your bar bag, and jettison one each time a dog approaches.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Nov 2009)

Last time a dog jumped at me i put my hand on its head mid flight and rammed it into the ground , it ran off shocked and i am damn sure i could not do it again even if i wanted to , pure reflex or luck more like it


----------



## Candaules (13 Nov 2009)

*ultrasonic dog scarers*

I bought one of those ultrasonic dog scarers. I tested it on a neighbour's dog. It pricked up its ears and trotted towards me to see what the noise was, not scared at all. I suppose that proves that dogs can actually hear them.
I've tried using it while out cycling, but I can't say I've scared any dogs yet.


----------



## andyfromotley (13 Nov 2009)

Drag a nice juicy bone behind your bike, then watch as the owners helplessly try to control thier dogs.


----------



## BigSteev (13 Nov 2009)

A little googling tells me that research indicates that dogs' colour vision is different than ours. Rather than being trichromatic, theirs is only dichromatic-- they see yellow-blue, but are red-green color blind. Yellow really stands out like a searchlight in a dog's otherwise muted world, which might well explain their interest in your hi-viz.


----------



## G-MAC (13 Nov 2009)

Buy a Chris King rear hub. the noise will scare em off


----------



## john2755 (14 Nov 2009)

You have my sympathy, I was recently knocked off and bitten by a quite friendly looking dog a short time ago on a local cycle route to me. I think it has something to do with bright colours. Trouble is we use bright colours for saftey.


----------



## Crankarm (14 Nov 2009)

Bear spray/mace ........... for the owners.

Shot gun for the dogs.

That should teach them to leave us alone.


----------



## yenrod (14 Nov 2009)

*Dont worry  - s/he's only being friendly *


----------



## yenrod (14 Nov 2009)

BigSteev said:


> A little googling tells me that research indicates that dogs' colour vision is different than ours. Rather than being trichromatic, theirs is only dichromatic-- they see yellow-blue, but are red-green color blind. *Yellow really stands out like a searchlight in a dog's otherwise muted world*, which might well explain their interest in your hi-viz.



Thats really interesting !


----------



## john2755 (14 Nov 2009)

Maybe we could all carry packs of high viz yellow discs about the size of a beer mat and upon sighting a dog throw them around to distract the offending pooch as we pass. Although personally I like the shotgun idea, more fun, forget the bear spray too much baggage.


----------



## Keith Oates (15 Nov 2009)

I've had reasonable success by just moving towards the dogs and shouting very loudly, but it doesn't always work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cubist (15 Nov 2009)

slowmotion said:


> Military helicopters use metal chaff to confuse incoming hostile missiles.
> 
> You simply need to keep a supply of cats in your bar bag, and jettison one each time a dog approaches.


Inspired


----------



## upsidedown (16 Nov 2009)

slowmotion said:


> Military helicopters use metal chaff to confuse incoming hostile missiles.
> 
> You simply need to keep a supply of cats in your bar bag, and jettison one each time a dog approaches.


----------



## Mange-tout (16 Nov 2009)

I think we scare dogs much more than they scare us.............vacuums, bin lorries, window cleaners, loud exhausts, horseriders, washing machines, hi-viz jackets  and the dreaded 'fireworks'. 

Any of you complainers decided to light fireworks for your little darlings this year ?

If so, my Jack Russell has just stopped shaking.................


----------

